# 5 weeks around America by train.



## caravanman (Feb 11, 2010)

I would like to record and share thoughts and experiences around my upcoming Amtrak 5 week trip. (Starts 14th Feb) If anyone is interested, the on line diary is: Here..

Feedback appreciated!

Ed


----------



## varnish (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi,

We'll be following .

Your feedback will be doubly important as you no doubt will add a different element to what we normaly read or hear locally.

Smooth rails await....

Cheers

Claude


----------



## caravanman (Feb 15, 2010)

Updated 15th Feb 2010. 

 

Today is the day.. two days ago was two days before “the day”, and that was when I left home in Nottingham and travelled down to London to overnight in a hotel near Heathrow airport. Got up early on that day, which I will call Saturday, and started my last minute “rushing around”. I pretty much leave stuff to the last minute always, not, I think, because I am disorganised, but more because I don’t like making decisions.. not a great trait in someone who runs their own business, methinks! 

I went first to my business and received their assurances that everything was cool and I was still “good to go”, and afterwards into Nottingham to buy some dollars. The exchange rate is very low at this time, which will make this trip expensive. Thank goodness for Mr Credit Card, my flexible friend.. although he ‘aint so flexible at the end of the month.

Travelling light is something I much prefer, but on this trip I am taking a lot more baggage from my home life. My son is 16, and I am leaving him “home alone”. His mum and older sister live nearby, but I am still concerned that I should not be doing this. On one level I feel it will be good for him, as I do tend to be over protective, and always try to organise his stuff too much, on the other hand he is 16.. nuff said ?

I decided to take a pack a larger case to put in the hold of the plane, as the policy just now is only one carry on case, after that guy tried to do stuff with his underpants a few months back. I am already sorry for this decision, as my back is aching, and my neck is sore. I hope this diary won’t become a litany of my medical ailments, but sadly one can only work with what one has.. and although I could happily curl up my 6’ 2” frame on the two Amtrak coach seats a few years ago and sleep, my bones are protesting at even carrying a tiny extra load these days. 

The flight across yesterday was good, Boeing 777, had twin seats to myself, and the American Airlines captain announced that we would be an hour early due to favourable winds. I was reading in the newspaper that the airlines have been padding their journey times to give a more “on time” score to their flights, but this was a genuinely quicker flight. 

The approach to Chicago was magnificent, we flew in from the west side, the views of the city skyline were sharp and clear, quite breathtaking. I will remember that view for a long time. (I will have to remember it as the seatbelt signs were on and my camera was in my coat in the overhead locker.)

Spent the night at the Holiday Inn “downtown”, very close to the Amtrak Union station, so not too far to lug my case. (is that why it’s called luggage..?).

I did have a wander down to the station yesterday afternoon, but being a Sunday things were quiet. I found out from the hotel TV that today is Presidents Day, so I expect things will be similar today. I can see that the traffic is quite light outside my window. Yesterday, I had a Big Mac at the station, and afterwards bought a bottle of wine and a corkscrew from a store on the opposite corner to take back to the hotel. With the time difference I was pretty tired by then, so after watching a bit of TV I retired, the wine untouched. I will take it with me towards California, but my guess is it won’t reach there intact..

In the UK, we say “carry coals to Newcastle” to indicate an over supply of something, maybe “carrying wine to California” has the same meaning in America. Oddly enough, I think we import coal to Newcastle from South America these days, how things have changed.

So I will be setting off for the station soon with the intention to leave my bag there and have a quick look around the streets before boarding the California Zephyr, scheduled departure is 2pm on this chilly bright Chicago day. 

 

Ed


----------



## hello (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Mr. Englishman,

Your pictures are phenomenal and so well done. You do things I never would have thunk a foreigner would be most likely to do, beer from a gas station? Eating at Subway. I know you probably didn't have more time, but there's so much gooder food over here. Wish you could have enjoyed it.

I'm not done reading but have to get busy.

And your observations are humorous. We do let Democrats and Obama voters do stock options, you know!

Ice Chest. Oh you're funny. Sandals and socks in winter kind of stick out, unless you're in Florida.

The pictures! Wow.


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 4, 2010)

Guest said:


> You do things I never would have thunk a foreigner would be most likely to do, beer from a gas station? Eating at Subway. I know you probably didn't have more time, but there's so much gooder food over here. Wish you could have enjoyed it.


While I agree that there are far better options, I find it admirable that Ed was willing to do things like that. You can miss out on a lot of the true "American experience" by only visiting nice restaurants and tourist areas.


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 4, 2010)

Guest said:


> I know you probably didn't have more time, but there's so much gooder food over here.


There is also better grammer over here too. You just have to look hard for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

....all said on purpose.

I, for one, wouldn't go to touristy spots or high end restaurants over there, either, but I would have liked for Mr. Englishman to taste and see some more local flavors. To me, local color/flavor would be something like cheese curds in Wisconsin, great cheese grits, etc. I think he went to gas stations for beer because they were across the street and local.

Gee guys, take it as said, he did a wonderful job describing his trip and doing photographs that are outstanding. I would have just liked for him to have had some better food and beer for a better experience all around.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 6, 2010)

No worries guys, I do enjoy good regional food too. I even went to Chutney Joes when in Chicago for a low fat, low sodium Indian curry.. Not as tasty as the

real deal in Bombay a few months back, but probably healthier!

On this trip I was solo, so dinning out was not much of a priority, it's more fun with a companion.

Buying the beer from the gas station made sense to me, it was just nearby, and half the cost of the hotel lobby shop.

The trip "blog" is pretty much done now, shame it reads from the last post to the first, I might have a play around with that later. I have quite a few pictures,

can anyone recommend a good low cost place to upload them to? I find most sites take ages to upload, so it becomes a chore.

Cheers,

Ed 

The final furlong.. Final few pages of my blog


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 6, 2010)

caravanman said:


> can anyone recommend a good low cost place to upload them to? I find most sites take ages to upload, so it becomes a chore.
> Cheers,
> 
> Ed


Aloha

I am very pleased with Smugmug for my picture and how easy it id to do just about everything. The price in my opinion is very good, they have 3 levels. Use the link in My Signature to see my site, and to get to the Smugmug home there is a link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 6, 2010)

photobucket is a good one i use them and its free.


----------



## kiwionatrain (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice post Ed , looks like you had a great time

I am going on a similar Amtrak adventure in a couple of Months. I really can't wait now for it May to roll around...ho ho ho

Cheers

Nick


----------



## caravanman (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and advice, good luck on your adventure too Nick.

Photo's... I have uploaded a small selection to a new account at photo bucket:

view photo's..

Once I know that they have worked ok, I will add some more.

Ed


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 8, 2010)

caravanman said:


> Once I know that they have worked ok, I will add some more.


I can see them very well. Thanks for sharing. I'll be out that way in a couple of months. Can hardly wait!


----------

